# Sculpting hair and beards?........and guitars?



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Well now I feel really unorigional seeing a recent post about viking sm and a couple days ago I decided to make my IG army viking themed. Ideas I have so far are combining dwarf and marauder bits with cadians to make my penal legionnaires/berserkers and doing the same for the sergeants in my squads. Rough riders will be riding wolves, my tanks will have nordic names and have shields down the sides. Things like that.

The thing I'm most curious about though is I want to make my command squad look like the viking metal band Amon Amarth. So i need to know how to do a good job of sculpting hair and beards to do so. I also want to make their instruments for them and am at a loss for how to make guitars and such. I want to like make the bass a plasma gun or something like that you know just kind of goofy/awesome things.

heres a pic of them maybe you could recommend good base models to start with as well.
http://www.metalblade.com/b2b/band_promo/AmonAmarth.jpg

Also kind of at a loss for paint schemes. I want them to be from the far north like vikings so I am going to give them snow basing and I have looked at GWs arctic camo schemes online but am unsure of them. And any other ideas for converting up the rest of my army would be appreciated.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would grab some Noise Marines bits for the instruments. 

I've been to Eagles in Bellingham WA btw. Nice place.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Modified noise marines stuff could work i suppose. But I kind of want them to look like actual instruments with guns and stuff built in. And yeah Eagles is pretty sweet they have some fun events thats what im trying to convert to get ready for is a several month campaign where you play special scenario battles and your squads level up and at the end it all culminates in an apocalypse battle.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Nobody knows how to sculpt hair and beards? Thats basically the main thing I need to know. Do you start with a big chunk of green stuff and just carve the hair into it? Do you roll out a shitload of individual strands?


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

the best way i find to do hair is to rool small lengths of gs and stick them to the modles head. At this point they look like dreadlocks. Then with a sculpting tool/ hobby knife/ craft knife flatten the rools a little and score lines into them till you get a hair effect.
This works with beards using shorter lengths and one small rool over the top lip. Hope this helps i have dune it plenty of times but have no pics to show you


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

You will need to find a way to put small motors in each of their heads so that they can all simultaneously do windmills while playing Fate of Norns. 

Actually though, I prefer the method with hair to make a cone, adjust it so it waves in several directions to give it motion, then take a tool and run lines down it to create the chunks/strands of hair. 

You could also steal the guitars from Reaver's Chronoscope line, but at $5 a pop that is a bit expensive.


















This is an example of the hair I am talking about. It can be achieved, like I said with a long cone of GS, then you start making long, deap lines down it to make chunks. Then with a smaller tool you would make the finer lines. Not my miniature, but just one I found that shows a good example.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys I will have to try them out when I find some good base models to work on.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

i have an idea for ur guitarguns

for a plasma gun, give it like a really long barrel. 
take a plasma gun scult GS around it to make the body of the guitar, and then take more GS and/or wire or tube or somthing and attach it basicly to the end of the barrel of the plasma gun, this would form the neck(frets) of the guitar and then have at the head of the guitar (tuning bit forgot the name and i play one) and leaving a hole at the end it is the end of ur barrel.

not so sure on how fesable that is but hope my wacko idea helps


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Arcane.. got any tips on how do pony tails?
My Jump Pack Cannoness will be a project where I need to make her some hair.
I was originally planning on using Mad Donna's head for her, however, I changed my mind since the model is no longer available. ( I do have one, but she's going to be the commander of my inducted guard )
And while my sisters all have the nice bobhead white hair thing ( with one lock of hair on the right side coloured to denote squad markings  ), I want to give my Cannoness a little wilder hair do.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Pony tail should actually be pretty easy. This is not necisarilly the best way or how a pro would say to do it, but this is how I do it. 

Start with a ball (this is to give the added mass that creates the "poof" of hair right after a hair tie), add some more to the side and make a tear drop shape. Add a little more to make an alternate tear on the other side. Now you are going to want to pull the end out to make the elongated pony tail. Work the ball back toward the end, and it will make a whip. At this point, add some flow to the tail depending on the motion or pose of your figure, and keep in mind that S type shapes are pleasing to the eye. 

Then take a small amount of stuff and roll it into a little worm. Wrap this around the base of the tail to act as the hair tie, and make the ends come together at the bottom so you can hide them (but still work them together as much as you can). Once you have all this, take a blunt edged carving tool and create a crease around the middle of the hair tie to simulate it stretching. Now it is just a matter of running your carving tool down the tail to give the hairs motion and threads. The best way to do it are steady strokes along the length in the same direction. 

Sorry for the crappy picture. I don't have a decent camera or and sculpting materials at the moment. This is of course all in 3 dimensions, not to be taken flat like the pictures make it look.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot arcane.. I'll see if I can get this to work for me


----------

